# How many books can the kindle fire hold?



## Tiffany01 (Dec 29, 2011)

How many books can the kindle fire hold?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

According to Amazon:

8GB on device for
80 apps plus either
10 movies
or 800 songs
or 6,000 books


----------



## Tiffany01 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

So IF I have NO songs, NO Movies ..can I load more then 80 apps...along with one book on the Fire itself Plus a lot of books which are in the cloud 

I've have No interest in songs and very little interest in Movies...actually I have NO games either...lol

Bob G


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there's an app limit.  According to the "Device" page in "settings, there's a limit of 1.17 GB reserved for "application storage" which is described as "apps you've installed on your Kindle Fire."  There is also 5.37 GB available for "content including Newsstand, Books, Music, Docs and Videos you've stored on your Kindle Fire."


----------

